# Not sure where to ask questions



## Tyler M (May 29, 2015)

I underwent the application process as well getting a bit of insight on the "craft". I met with three men after having my name called upon in a meeting? and I think everything went okay I'd receive a call in a month.

A week ago though, I requested to have my application delayed because I am still young (21) and adapting to a new city without steady work around (yet). The R.W I spoke to was completely okay with it and as I explained it'd be until I was steady and going.

1. Have I disgraced the lodge in any-way?
2. Must I wait a year now or not in this case?
3. Will I need to be interviewed again?
4. Anything I should know now that I delayed it?


----------



## dfreybur (May 29, 2015)

No disgrace.  Candidates are supposed to be self supporting.

Time delay rules are different in each jurisdiction.  That's a local question.

Generally the most that has to happen is a new vote within lodge if you take longer than some time that is determined by local rules.

Read all you want, but please avoid books that claim to tell you what happens in the degrees.  It's like sneaking a look at hidden Christmas presents - It spoils the surprise and reduces the emotional impact.


----------



## Tyler M (May 29, 2015)

I'm just not trying to be that guy who screams in a library, or one who steps on toes?

Thanks for the reply though, wasn't too sure!


----------

